# I wanna be a makeup artist...HELP!!!



## s33lo (Jan 31, 2008)

OKKKK. so i wanna save up all my money to get the course that elite PRO. offers but is it a rip off? can i really apply to a MAC counter after im finished with the program and not get laughed at? im young and new to this business and ill take all the help i can get. thankkks soo00o much.


----------



## baybehbekah (Jan 31, 2008)

in my experience and opinion it is not necessary to go to a make up school. i have worked for 2 different cosmetic lines and really at the end of the day they want you to sell. i do have an aesthetics license and it might have been a plus but it wasn't what got me the job. i work at nordstrom and only 3 people outta 52 employees in the cosmetic department have any sort of actual training or license. & no one at the MAC counter has a license or extra non-MAC training. i'm not saying its a bad thing & it might be helpful for you but it's not necessary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i dont know how old you are, where you live, or what sorta job you can get, but go to the counters and apply, the best thing to get is experience! thats really what they want. it might not be MAC at first but if you put some time in & get experience you'll have a better chance for the next time! do as many people's make up as possible, learn as much as you can and be positive! i've always noticed the people with the best attitudes gets the jobs! you'll do great & good luck!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 1, 2008)

Seriously, just practice on anyone you can get your hands on. I worked at Clinique and really didn't learn good make up skills until I freelanced on my own and took MAC Pro classes. That is the best way to learn from my experience.


----------



## lynae002 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi I had the same question... but I wanted to work in the salons and spas... what did you decide?  Anyone take professional classes?  Anyone take Elite long distance course? 
Thanks


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree with the above. Try and get jobs where you can and find opportunities everywhere.

Continue practicing as well too, on yourself and on others.

Good luck!


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lynae002* 

 
_Hi I had the same question... but I wanted to work in the salons and spas... what did you decide?  Anyone take professional classes?  Anyone take Elite long distance course? 
Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Check your state; to work in salons, you almost always need a license.


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baybehbekah* 

 
_in my experience and opinion it is not necessary to go to a make up school. i have worked for 2 different cosmetic lines and really at the end of the day they want you to sell. i do have an aesthetics license and it might have been a plus but it wasn't what got me the job. i work at nordstrom and only 3 people outta 52 employees in the cosmetic department have any sort of actual training or license. & no one at the MAC counter has a license or extra non-MAC training. i'm not saying its a bad thing & it might be helpful for you but it's not necessary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont know how old you are, where you live, or what sorta job you can get, but go to the counters and apply, the best thing to get is experience! thats really what they want. it might not be MAC at first but if you put some time in & get experience you'll have a better chance for the next time! do as many people's make up as possible, learn as much as you can and be positive! i've always noticed the people with the best attitudes gets the jobs! you'll do great & good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome advice girl. 

I was also told the same thing that MU school isnt neccessary it is all about experience. Make up is trial and error ya know. You should see my earlier make up application techniques...HORRID. But I learn. Everyday I get better, in opinion and I have learned the importance of practice. Though. anyone that needs me to do their make up i do it. I wanna learn as much as I can. Know that you will never learn EVERTYHING because as you will fine there is always so much to learn and so many different ways to improve. I have such a passion for mayke up, that I know I will succeed. Also you may find yourself doing jobs for free. Wotk with photographers and trade your time and skills for photos. You will not only build relationship with potential clients, but you and the photographer help each other out as far as getting your portfolio. Show up to work on time and be a delight to work for and you should be fine.


----------

